# DSLR Rant



## mamboitaliano (Oct 3, 2014)

Does anyone else get bothered by the amount of people who use DSLRs? I work in NYC, so I see tourists all day and I have to say it does annoy me to see 100 people a day using a 5D or high end camera to take a picture of themselves in front of a park bench. I understand from a business point of view this all works in favor to companies like cannon and nikon, etc to have people buying their cameras, but I just want to ask these people "why?" Especially nowadays when cell phone cameras are plenty good for most of those people who are just walking around, not to mention a huge amount of point and shoots that are small and high quality images. What's the obsession with everyone trying to look "pro" with a dslr and a lens hood? Who needs a D4 to take pictures of a soccer game of 6 year olds? I just don't see the logic and I find it to be annoying. 

Just wanted to rant. Anyone else agree?


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 3, 2014)

What camera system or type someone else shoots with has zero effect on me.


----------



## SCraig (Oct 3, 2014)

Nope, doesn't bother me at all.  Personally I'd rather see them using a DSLR since:

1)  It indicates at least some minor level of interest in photography as opposed to just using a cell phone.

2)  As long as people keep buying them the manufacturers will keep making and improving them.


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 3, 2014)

I totally agree.  The nerve of them.  Using lens hoods really annoys me.  Oh oh oh, and the D4's with 6 year olds and soccer. - COME ON MAN!  At least wait until they are 8 years old and playing flag football.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 3, 2014)

I kinda like to see people with more money than sense (or photography ability) shooting with DSLRs on auto.

Why?

Because it means that in about a year's time, I can get a really good deal on a very slightly used camera…


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 3, 2014)

People like toys.  I know lots of folks that have high performance automobiles that aren't professional drivers... Should we be mad at them too?

Are you a professional photographer?  If not, do you really NEED the Nikon D90, or could you have made due with a P&S?

If you're going to get mad at folks with DSLRs, get mad at the ones that believe their purchase automagically turned them into a perfeshanul fauxtograffer.  Those folks piss me off.

Well, you see, Me....... well I'm a fotograffer. | Photography Forum


----------



## Overread (Oct 3, 2014)

Yeah its like those people that take a 7D and a big 300mm f2.8 to the zoo just to take pics of the animals! I mean you don't need any of that when there are perfectly good point and shoots on the market that can do just as much if not more zoom! It's just purely overkill - I mean sure some of them might have some semblance of skill - they might know a little what they are doing (even if they don't look it) but yeah most won't have a clue! 






Thankfully I don't think like that soooo I keep taking my 7D and 120-300mm f2.8 to the zoo - sometimes I get a good shot:












Leave each person to enjoy his or her hobby as they wish and are capable within their financial constraints. It's not for us to say that what they use is "too good for them" or "that they are just not good enough" because to say so is only to stroke our own ego as we stand there all self proud that "we are good enough to dismiss others" attitude.

Most who adopt that mentality are, in my experiences and view, often those with intermediate skill, good enough to do better than average but not outstanding. Often with a good amount of self criticism and thus looking for cheap way to boost their own ego by downplaying others.


----------



## JohnnyWrench (Oct 3, 2014)

I have zero $h*ts to give about what other people do with their time and hobbies. I see you have a D90. Are you annoyed with yourself too?


----------



## Desi (Oct 3, 2014)

So, I recently bought a little point and shoot Nikon so that I wouldn't have to carry my big camera around.  I've used it a few times.  Sometimes I am glad it is there.......but almost always I find myself wishing that I had my DSLR with me instead.   In the middle of a bunch of snap-shots, sometimes there is the opportunity to get a great memory of my kids or of something completely unexpected.

So, yeah....I'm guilty.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 3, 2014)

You know what else annoys me? People who drink $100 bottles of wine. I mean COME ON, a $5 bottle gets just just as drunk, just as fast and you're just gonna pee it out anyways. Not just ANYONE has the acquired taste to truly appreciate a fine wine. Me? I won't touch the stuff, I just take pictures of the bottle with my too expensive for my talent level hipster camera.


----------



## CameraClicker (Oct 3, 2014)

Well, I'm one of those with a 5D and big white lens, so I won't complain about those people.  The ones that annoy me are the ones with little cameras that jump in front of me because they have short lenses and want to get right up to the subject.


----------



## CameraClicker (Oct 3, 2014)

BTW, you can spend as much on a special version of the Leica M9 as on a good medium format camera, and the regular M9 costs as much, or more than a 1Dx or D4!  They are heavy, and the glass is usually expensive too.

Just 'cause it's smaller, doesn't mean it's inexpensive.


----------



## fotomonkey (Oct 3, 2014)

So many things in the world to be upset about. First world problems I guess.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Oct 3, 2014)

Man, I can't stand those @$$h0le tourists that show up at DisneyWorld with their pro bodies and L lenses just to take snapshots of their kids.  What douchebags.


----------



## KenC (Oct 3, 2014)

One can always just enjoy being smug about people who've spent much more than they needed to on photo equipment, cars, wine, coffee, or all of the above.


----------



## Vince.1551 (Oct 3, 2014)

It's not uncommon. Most of the photography students in my photo society uses top end cameras and lenses that are way better then mine or their lecturers [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Today I was giving C&C to a student and I couldn't figure why his shots was OOF until I checked his camera. The focus points was set all the way to the right and his diopter wasn't even adjusted. I asked how he could even shoot with a blurred viewfinder [emoji15]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 3, 2014)

mamboitaliano said:


> Who needs a D4 to take pictures of a soccer game of 6 year olds? I just don't see the logic and I find it to be annoying.



Uh-oh .....
oh WAIT .. my kids are 8 and 10 now.

Maybe someone just has ONE camera that they use for studio stuff and decide to use it to shoot their kids soccer ... maybe those *type* of people need to spend more money on another camera and lenses (you know for soccer you need a good telephoto lens) .. they could have one camera for every type of situation they get themselves into.  Image, an entire truckload of camera equipment to carry around just for different type of shots so other people don't get annoyed.

Of course, I .. I mean ... *those* type of people could just use the camera that they have too.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 3, 2014)

This falls into the , "Who gives a crap?" camp for me. (I also do not sneer at BMW drivers, or point at those sipping Starbucks Pumpkin Spiced Lattes either, or shopping at Whole Foods, or sending their kids to private school, or wearing animal product origin belts and shoes, etc..etc..)


----------



## feg94 (Oct 3, 2014)

Most of the people I know who have DSLRs have an interest in photography, I got mine at 16 years old as a birthday present...I agree with other posters in that I'd certainly direct my anger at those who think they're professionals if I were to direct it anywhere. I may have a DSLR and take decent photos, but I recognize that I'm nowhere near professional and have much to learn.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 3, 2014)

The flip side of this was one day a few weeks ago when I'd gone to a local dam and shot some pictures of the black-crowned night herons. After spending some time at the dam, I drove on up to an overlook point that is above the dam and looks down from atop a big hill. It's a BEAUTIFUL vista, and I got out my tripod, my gripped D7000, replaced the Sigma 150-500mm with my 28mm f/2.8 lens and a VND filter to take some shots--

and then ended up standing there next to ALL that expensive, fancy equipment, doing a panorama with my Galaxy S4 because I wanted to post it on FB. 

When I realized how silly that scene probably looked, it kinda made me giggle. But it didn't stop me.


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 3, 2014)

sm4him said:


> The flip side of this was one day a few weeks ago when I'd gone to a local dam and shot some pictures of the black-crowned night herons. After spending some time at the dam, I drove on up to an overlook point that is above the dam and looks down from atop a big hill. It's a BEAUTIFUL vista, and I got out my tripod, my gripped D7000, replaced the Sigma 150-500mm with my 28mm f/2.8 lens and a VND filter to take some shots--
> 
> and then ended up standing there next to ALL that expensive, fancy equipment, doing a panorama with my Galaxy S4 because I wanted to post it on FB.
> 
> When I realized how silly that scene probably looked, it kinda made me giggle. But it didn't stop me.



  I get disappointed when I forget to use my phone for pics.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 3, 2014)

Hah! Hah! Sharon, I saw some great pictures a few years back...what I often call, "the other day...". Annnnywhooo...so, this press photographer is out documenting some severe USA flooding, and he has two big Nikons on him, press credentials hanging, all 'togged out"...mid-40's age guy...and he's got his iPhone out, shooting pics, and another PJ has shot images of him, using his phone to shoot despite having $15k of d-slr gear around his neck...

At that time, the ONLY Nikon that shot video was the D90, and he clearly had BIG, pro Nikons, so...I figured he needed video, OR he needed INSTANT images to send via his cellular connection, back to his newspaper. The weather was quite bright and sunny, blue skies, but the flooding was all over the danged place...the was water up to "h'yar!" everywhere...and so...iPhone to the rescue!


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 3, 2014)

sm4him said:


> The flip side of this was one day a few weeks ago when I'd gone to a local dam and shot some pictures of the black-crowned night herons. After spending some time at the dam, I drove on up to an overlook point that is above the dam and looks down from atop a big hill. It's a BEAUTIFUL vista, and I got out my tripod, my gripped D7000, replaced the Sigma 150-500mm with my 28mm f/2.8 lens and a VND filter to take some shots--
> 
> and then ended up standing there next to ALL that expensive, fancy equipment, doing a panorama with my Galaxy S4 because I wanted to post it on FB.
> 
> When I realized how silly that scene probably looked, it kinda made me giggle. But it didn't stop me.


you need to learn how to stitch photos together in photoshop express
then you can have a dslr panoramic shot


----------



## sm4him (Oct 3, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > The flip side of this was one day a few weeks ago when I'd gone to a local dam and shot some pictures of the black-crowned night herons. After spending some time at the dam, I drove on up to an overlook point that is above the dam and looks down from atop a big hill. It's a BEAUTIFUL vista, and I got out my tripod, my gripped D7000, replaced the Sigma 150-500mm with my 28mm f/2.8 lens and a VND filter to take some shots--
> ...



Haha, that was actually the plan (well, full PS, not express). I've never done it and decided that would be a perfect setting to learn on--but then realized that it would be a while before I could get home, process and stitch the photos together (especially since I'd be *learning* how to do it) and then post them to FB, when I could at least shoot one straight from my phone and post it to FB immediately. Ironically, I never did try the stitching thing, so that's still a thing I need to learn how to do.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 3, 2014)

It's actually really easy


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 3, 2014)

Life's too short to get your panties in a bunch about piddly stuff like this.


----------



## sashbar (Oct 3, 2014)

Just think about the price you would have to pay for a FF body if these cameras were only used by those who are able to unlock its potential.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 3, 2014)

sashbar said:


> Just think about the price you would have to pay for a FF body if these cameras were only used by those who are able to unlock its potential.


I have a key
just not the pocketbooks for a d4s


----------



## Warhorse (Oct 3, 2014)

Makes no difference to me what someone else is using to make photo's.


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 3, 2014)

mamboitaliano said:


> I just don't see the logic and I find it to be annoying.
> 
> Just wanted to rant. Anyone else agree?


I disagree.

Who are you to tell me what to do with my camera?  That's what you're up against.  Cameras do not come with a booklet telling you what subjects you're allowed to photograph with them.

You should be glad so many people are buying cameras - that is what will lead to new technological advances in the field.  All of the camera companies will be competing to come up with the "next big thing", and everybody wins.


----------



## pebbleheed (Oct 4, 2014)

You'll hate me then OP. 

I have a dslr, I have a couple of lenses and I even have the nerve to carry a tripod from time to time. Worse still I'm planning on heading to NYC at some point with my camera to take some street shots. While I'm there I'll probably also use my camera to take some simple pictures of my child and wife as we enjoy being tourists too. 

I'm not a professional by any means. I enjoy taking pictures and I upload my better shots to flickr where I enjoy the feedback. 

I enjoy using my DSLR having progressed to it from phone camera to mirrorless and then a dslr. This is my fourth dslr now. I tend to buy as I feel I need or sometimes want something new. 

I work hard, I spend my cash on things I want. I could use the camera on my iPhone but the quality of the photos is nowhere near as good. I appreciate a rubbish photo on either will be a rubbish photo, but even simple shots of your family on a park bench can be improved by using a proper camera over that of a phone camera. 

Also worth noting that every camera bought is money in the companies pockets to develop more features for everyone in the future. Less sales = slower development. 

I know someone married to a pro-photographer who hates people having all these cameras but he hates it because it's hit his profits. People can often achieve what they want with modern cameras and photoshop without paying for his services now. The effects he used to achieve with film are often easily achieved by someone who's been on a couple of courses, bought a dslr and got a copy of photoshop. 

I don't understand what the issue is however. If people want to buy these cameras then why not?


----------



## sashbar (Oct 4, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> sashbar said:
> 
> 
> > Just think about the price you would have to pay for a FF body if these cameras were only used by those who are able to unlock its potential.
> ...



May I have a copy?


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 4, 2014)

sashbar said:


> May I have a copy?


Sure ... but the key is hidden and to uncover the key one has to practice and evolve.

Kinda like Snerd .. he evolved from a blue boy wearing radio headphones to a monkey.  Oh wait, that's backwards isn't it ?


----------



## sashbar (Oct 4, 2014)

I was on holidays recently, and there were places, where a lot of (mostly European) tourists were carrying DSLRs. I am usually not really interested in gear, but I must admit I was curious about what cameras people used and what did they shoot.

Very, very few quality mirrorless, almost no compact p&s, many cheap bridge supezooms, not a single rangefinder, mobile phones quite often, lots and lots of baby Canon and Nikon DSLRs with kit lenses and to my surprise there was a considerable number of prosumer cameras. What struck me - it was mostly girls who ventured into the prosumer territory.

But whatever the camera, they were all shooting same things: buildings.  Old buildings: churches, monuments, fishermen huts - everything that had "I am a tourist attraction" written all over it in huge, bold letters. Boring, boring stuff. No one cares to shoot people, unless it was their family and friends in front of a church. Or a monument. I had zero competition.

It is easy to shoot street at a place with lots of tourists. You never look like an idiot there carrying a camera. You do not even bother to look like a tourist, you are presumed to be the one. There is one problem though: it is difficult to find something worth shooting there. When you start shoting street, you think: tourists places must be great. But no, it is probably the least inspiring. 

There was a slim, miniature girl in her 20-s at my table, with a big prosumer Nikon. I was not sure if it was d7xxx or d6xx. But it had a zoom, unlike my camera. I put my little Ricoh on the table, it was the size of a cigarette pack. She glanced at it as if it was a cockroach and ordered a glass of Chardonnay. I had beer. We were sitting silently, waiting for our meal.

Probably she felt like a serious photograper, unlike me, an old lamer. For a moment I wished I had my old battered D3s with me. Then we could talk. I knew I had no chance, wearing a cockroach. She looked quite attractive and smart. University degree most probably. An architect? She looked like a small office worker on her lonely holidays.

But you know what? She might as well be a great photographer. She could be extremely talented and knew what she was doing. Sometimes you never know. Sometimes you can not tell. But I really hope so. I hope she had loads of excellent, first class images in her MacBook. Images of beautiful things and happy people.

I should have taken her picture right there,  across the table. She would be pissed off, but I had nothing to lose anyway, with my cockroach and beer. You know, with this little camera you can hold it in your hands, pretending you are checking your photos, point at her at close range and press the shutter button. It is completely silent, so she would sit there wondering "Did he just shoot me?".

It could have probably spoiled her meal a little bit, but I still regret I did not do it. But I did not know at that moment that one day I would write this little story. Otherwise I would definitely have taken her picture. I would have taken it with me, for sure.


----------



## sashbar (Oct 4, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> sashbar said:
> 
> 
> > May I have a copy?
> ...



Oh, that key... If it contains cillies and cribs I can work on it.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 4, 2014)

funny ... a cockroach ... lol


----------



## pgriz (Oct 4, 2014)

Ah...  the issue of people having equipment apparently beyond their skill/knowlegle level...

Raise your hand if you see something similar with cookware, cars, power tools, sports gear, and pretty much anything that humans can get their paws on.  How many garages have expensive power saws that can cut a perfect compound miter, and never are used for anything than a simple cross-cut?  How many kitchens have the best food processor machine which is capable of an infinite variety of cutting, and is used, in essence only for yogurt smoothies?  Ok people, you can put your hands down.  We humans can do a lot of irrational stuff, and often times the only answer that fits the question of why do we do it, is "because we can".


----------



## snowbear (Oct 4, 2014)

No, I don't care what someone else uses to shoot.


----------



## limr (Oct 4, 2014)

What bothers me about hordes of toursists with DSLRs is the "hordes" part of that statement. People bug me, period. Who cares what the hell camera they're carrying?

If I can find an out-of-the-way place to sit with a beer and watch those hordes (rather than be in their midst), however, it's quite amusing to watch them. Who's chimping and who's not? Who has their flash up in the middle of the day when taking a picture of the top of a building? Who's getting all serious with the tripod? Who's just taking selfies with an iPhone?

And of course, every once in a while, you'll see someone with an old film camera. Okay, it's usually me and my boyfriend, but sometimes we see others. We might actually get talking, but often we'll just nod, smile in silent recognition, and move on.


----------



## bribrius (Oct 4, 2014)

not so much the camera angle. But I keep thinking about the car thing I read in here. Cameras don't bother me but when I see the mid life crisis middle aged or soccer mom in the fast sports car "GOING UNDER THE SPEED LIMIT" in front of me I realize two things. A. they probably have no idea how to really drive that car. And B. I am going to pass them because I cant take the stress of dealing with a car that goes that fast slowing me down because the driver cant seem to find the right pedal.


----------



## pgriz (Oct 4, 2014)

It does seem that (at least for some people) the high point of driving skills/knowledge happened when they passed the driver's test.  How many cars do you see that are parked about a foot away from the curb?  How many are parked over the yellow dividing line in the parking lot.  How many seem to treat the center divider on the highway as the "middle" line?  How many signal right (in the right lane) and then turn left?  How many drive in the passing lane, just under the speed-limit, totally ignoring the rest of the traffic streaming past them on the right side?  How many use their turning signals as an "aspirational" indicator of intention?   How many open their driver doors without checking for traffic or passing bicycles?  How many use the turning lane to go straight, and then veer back into the "correct" lane once they're in the intersection?  And now many are too busy texting, talking, grooming and or doing other important stuff while changing lanes in fast traffic?  Sigh.


----------



## bribrius (Oct 4, 2014)

pgriz said:


> It does seem that (at least for some people) the high point of driving skills/knowledge happened when they passed the driver's test.  How many cars do you see that are parked about a foot away from the curb?  How many are parked over the yellow dividing line in the parking lot.  How many seem to treat the center divider on the highway as the "middle" line?  How many signal right (in the right lane) and then turn left?  How many drive in the passing lane, just under the speed-limit, totally ignoring the rest of the traffic streaming past them on the right side?  How many use their turning signals as an "aspirational" indicator of intention?   How many open their driver doors without checking for traffic or passing bicycles?  How many use the turning lane to go straight, and then veer back into the "correct" lane once they're in the intersection?  And now many are too busy texting, talking, grooming and or doing other important stuff while changing lanes in fast traffic?  Sigh.


people are ignorant and inconsiderate. Lady the other day was out of her car talking to another in a driveway. All I said was "nice parking job". Because she had stopped her car in the middle of the street and left it there while other cars were trying to get around it. It wasn't even on the side of the street it was right in the lane. And she is talking to another woman in a house driveway. Really? She agreed she shouldn't have left her car there but had "only been planning on stopping for a second".
still though, you leave it in the middle of the street????? wth
Another one I asked if they had broke down. Turns out the vehicle didn't have a valid registration or insurance and they had a cop behind them so they pulled over hoping the cop would just go by (which the cop did I guess). They are standing on the side of the road on a cellphone making sure the cop is gone before they drive it again. I was just like "um, you cant just leave your car there it is in front of someone's driveway". It wasn't even a parking area surprised the cop didn't give them a ticket for where they pulled the car over never mind the legality of the car itself.
Off subject though, what I was originally thinking of is a douche in a Ferrari last year that reved it up to look cool at every traffic light but in the 50 mph zone (where everyone does 60)  he did 35-40 and after fifteen minutes I just couldnt take it anymore I was way late and he was apparently on a show cruise. I will admit the vein in my forehead was popping out just waiting for the passing zone to come up and I was very tempted to flip him off when I went by him (but I didn't).. After I passed him about ten other cars did too he had traffic so backed up.


----------



## pgriz (Oct 4, 2014)

Ah yes, the slow drive in the fast car.  Top down, usually.  Shades on.  The look of boredom to make sure you understand that he (it's almost always a "he") is actually totally bored by having to drive his little put-put among the hoi-poloi.  VERY big legends in their own minds.  And unfortunately, karma's on holiday.


----------



## bribrius (Oct 4, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Ah yes, the slow drive in the fast car.  Top down, usually.  Shades on.  The look of boredom to make sure you understand that he (it's almost always a "he") is actually totally bored by having to drive his little put-put among the hoi-poloi.  VERY big legends in their own minds.  And unfortunately, karma's on holiday.


pretty much. Never really concerned myself with what others have for cameras. ON THE OTHER HAND THOUGH, I have never been faced with someone with a d3x standing in my way while I am trying to take a shot leaving me staring at them while they try to figure out how to use their camera.
If I had come upon such a situation I imagine with the minutes ticking by I would eventually say something very sarcastic.


----------



## limr (Oct 4, 2014)

Sometimes in my town, I'll be in front of someone in a car like that. Powerful, fast, flashy. On the straights, he'll tailgate like crazy (you're right Paul - it is usually a man.) On a curve, he'll fall back. I know instantly that he has no idea how to drive the car but likes to show off and pretend. There's one road that I take almost every day. Uphill almost all the way, lots of sharp, well-cambered curves, and fairly short. Lots of people take it because it leads to one of the entrances to the closest parkway. If the person behind me turns on that road as well, I can almost guarantee that he will be out of sight by the time I get halfway up the road. My car isn't anything special but I know how to drive it. But the guy who was so sure he wanted to go faster than me a minute ago on the straight? He's breaking going uphill because he can't handle the curves.


----------



## bribrius (Oct 4, 2014)

limr said:


> Sometimes in my town, I'll be in front of someone in a car like that. Powerful, fast, flashy. On the straights, he'll tailgate like crazy (you're right Paul - it is usually a man.) On a curve, he'll fall back. I know instantly that he has no idea how to drive the car but likes to show off and pretend. There's one road that I take almost every day. Uphill almost all the way, lots of sharp, well-cambered curves, and fairly short. Lots of people take it because it leads to one of the entrances to the closest parkway. If the person behind me turns on that road as well, I can almost guarantee that he will be out of sight by the time I get halfway up the road. My car isn't anything special but I know how to drive it. But the guy who was so sure he wanted to go faster than me a minute ago on the straight? He's breaking going uphill because he can't handle the curves.


Anyone can buy a fast car. The real drivers build their own and run on the quarter mile or the oval. I used to love watching people enter high end cars in the drags they bought off the lot just to see them blown away but one a native built himself in his garage.  Old junk mustang takes out brand new Porsche. cya..... LMAO
You can't b.s. the clock and looks are deceiving....


----------



## CameraClicker (Oct 4, 2014)

bribrius said:


> Anyone can buy a fast car. The real drivers build their own and run on the quarter mile or the oval. I used to love watching people enter high end cars in the drags they bought off the lot just to see them blown away but one a native built himself in his garage.  Old junk mustang takes out brand new Porsche. cya..... LMAO
> You can't b.s. the clock and looks are deceiving....



We used to call those "sleepers".  They don't look like anything, but they go like stink!  They were a lot of fun.


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 4, 2014)

pgriz said:


> How many drive in the passing lane, just under the speed-limit, totally ignoring the rest of the traffic streaming past them on the right side?


This annoys the hell out of me, lol!  It's actually illegal in Texas to drive in the left lane of a multiple lane highway, except to pass and to make a left turn - though I don't know how strictly it's enforced.  It's a $200 fine though, for impeding the flow of traffic by continuing to drive in the left lane (after passing someone).


----------



## CameraClicker (Oct 4, 2014)

Texas is an interesting place.  Here our doors have "no smoking" signs.  Texas is the only place I have seen "no guns" signs on the doors!


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 4, 2014)

You must not have been to very many places then.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 4, 2014)

A famous old quote,pretty sure you've read it before:  "*What this board needs is a good five-cent high-end gear rant!"
*
Wonderful story in post #34 by sashbar!


----------



## Overread (Oct 4, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> This annoys the hell out of me, lol!  It's actually illegal in Texas to drive in the left lane of a multiple lane highway, except to pass and to make a left turn - though I don't know how strictly it's enforced.



What annoys me are the people who:

1) Go to overtake you just as you all enter a new, faster, speed limit. Because as they speed up and come to overtake you're also starting to speed up because of the new limit - so suddenly you've got to hold back, drive slower and let them pull through (which instantly makes them think all self righteous for overtaking the slow drive ) otherwise you end up leaving them out on the wrong side of the road.

2) People who think that right hand turning boxes on busy roads (left hand ones for you Americans) are overtake points - they swing out (behind you) into the box and then suddenly shoot forward and aim to whip around in front of you.

3) Cyclists who won't use the cycling lane - it a nice big safe spot off the road or at least out of the way of traffic - they can go their speed, cars can go theirs - but no some insist upon going in the normal road with the cars.....


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 4, 2014)

Overread said:


> 3) Cyclists who won't use the cycling lane - it a nice big safe spot off the road or at least out of the way of traffic - they can go their speed, cars can go theirs - but no some insist upon going in the normal road with the cars.....


Many times those cycling lanes are also the collection location for all the broken glass, road debris, etc.  Some bicycle tires cost more than some car tires.  And some bikes, cost more than some cars lol
But I try to stay as far to the right as safely as possible with or without bike lanes.


----------



## bribrius (Oct 4, 2014)

Overread said:


> Josh66 said:
> 
> 
> > This annoys the hell out of me, lol!  It's actually illegal in Texas to drive in the left lane of a multiple lane highway, except to pass and to make a left turn - though I don't know how strictly it's enforced.
> ...


I had a accident once from what I perceive you are describing in number two. Guy tried to pass me in the turning lane and came out of no where. Ran out of room I guess as it was a short turning lane so he abruptly pulled back in. The rear quarter on his car came against the front fender of my pickup and the next thing I know he was sideways in front of me and I was pushing him down the road at about 50 mph. . I locked up the brakes and his car spun out to the left side doing 360's. it was like right out of nascar. Cop asked me what happened and I told him. You should have seen the officers expression. Accident ended up being the other guys fault of course. I don't know if he had a few marbles loose or what.


----------



## chuasam (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm more annoyed at the iPad photography crowd and how they block everyone else. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Oct 5, 2014)

What annoys me are people.


----------



## Wizard1500 (Oct 5, 2014)

At my age, I have realized that the less I allow to annoy me, the better I feel.....I really don't care what anyone shoots with, drives, cooks with, or anything else,,,,,


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 5, 2014)

tirediron said:


> What annoys me are people.


I thought cameras annoyed you ?


----------



## tirediron (Oct 5, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > What annoys me are people.
> ...


Them too, but they're farther down on the list.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 5, 2014)

OK, so let's talk about bunny wabbits.


And bacon.


----------



## AlanKlein (Oct 5, 2014)

People who drive Maserati's and Ferrari's get me upset.  Especially if they have a Leica along for the ride.  Now _that's_ nerve.


----------



## bribrius (Oct 5, 2014)

the more I think about this. the more I am beginning to agree with the o.p.


----------



## mamboitaliano (Oct 8, 2014)

So after sitting by idly and seeing the responses, I'm partially surprised and partially not. 

I understand some points, and while they may be true, what about the professionals on here who shoot say weddings?
With the huge amount of people with DSLR's, and so many "photographers" out there, you can't possibly tell me you're ok with someone taking work from you. And I don't want to hear the "it's more than just a camera" excuse. While that may partially be true, with technology advancements these days, you can somewhat "pay" for skill. You can buy a camera that can get rid of most of the thought process and produce great pictures. So instead of hiring a "professional" to shoot a wedding for $5k, why not hire Bob's niece? Bob just bought her a 5D mk III with some great L lenses. She used to shoot with her iphone, but hey, she'll do the wedding for $100 bucks. 

And don't say that can't happen because it has happened, maybe not exactly that scenario, but you get the idea. 

So while you might argue that more people buying DSLR's make it cheaper to develop technology, that may PARTIALLY be true, you're missing the other side of that coin, which is saturating the market. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah, but saturating *which* market?

Sure, you can go buy a "fancy camera" that will ensure that every shot you take is perfectly exposed and in focus.  You'll have a bunch of tack sharp snapshots.  I'm sure that is all some people ever wanted for their wedding photos.

That isn't "skill".  "Getting rid of most of the thought process" is pretty close to what I would call the opposite of skill.


----------



## Overread (Oct 11, 2014)

So basically you're saying you want photography to become a guild type operation. Where by you can't purchase the tools (or certain types/qualities) let alone practice without first passing through a series of gates held by gatekeepers - likely in the form of apprenticeships or examinations. 

To essentially make photography closed shop and deny people access in an effort to protect business income. 

Whilst there might be some merit in that from a business perspective there isn't from a personal interest perspective; especially since this is a profession where you don't die if you get it wrong. There's no real sane need to regulate photography except from a business protection angle or one of enforcing "standards of art/craft" (which within that is a nightmare of opinions).


----------



## 407370 (Oct 11, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> Yeah, but saturating *which* market?
> 
> Sure, you can go buy a "fancy camera" that will ensure that every shot you take is perfectly exposed and in focus.  You'll have a bunch of tack sharp snapshots.  I'm sure that is all some people ever wanted for their wedding photos.
> 
> That isn't "skill".  "Getting rid of most of the thought process" is pretty close to what I would call the opposite of skill.


If a friend asked me to shoot a wedding I would advise them to get a pro but if they insisted that they had no money to pay a pro I would probably do it for free food. I would also include a caveat of "I AM NOT A PRO" and if they are happy with that then why not?


----------



## snowbear (Oct 11, 2014)

mamboitaliano said:


> with technology advancements these days, you can somewhat "pay" for skill


Much like computers?  Maybe we should keep people from buying computers until they are able to pass proficiency tests in operating systems and various programming languages?

Just a thought.


----------



## sashbar (Oct 11, 2014)

Let us be real. We are all humans. A lot of people who do not know much about photography feel more assured and confident with a high end camera. Most of them are perfectly aware that as photographers they are limited to simple run-of-the-mill snapshots.

They do not have time, desire and dedication to learn photography seriously. But somewhere at back of their mind they believe a "better" camera will help them to take a better picture. Not all non-photogs are satisfied with an iPhone image.

Lots of people buy prosumer cameras with best intentions. They plan to learn photography. But they also have families, kids, jobs and a lot of things that are more important than taking pictures. So their hobby is being permanently postponed.

A lot of people are conscious of things like prestige even though they never admit it. They are reluctant to be seen with a beginners camera just as they do not want to be seen wearing cheap watches.

I guess, things will change soon. As soon as consumers realise, that a good small and light mirrorless camera has an IQ as good as any DSLR if not better, and mirrorless get in vogue, there will be less and less bulky, heavy DSLRs carried by amateurs and tourists. The writing is already on the wall.


----------



## CameraClicker (Oct 11, 2014)

Overread said:


> Whilst there might be some merit in that from a business perspective there isn't from a personal interest perspective; especially since this is a profession where you don't die if you get it wrong. There's no real sane need to regulate photography except from a business protection angle or one of enforcing "standards of art/craft" (which within that is a nightmare of opinions).



I don't think regulation is the solution.  Kodak wanted to make it easy for anyone to take a photo, and no one is suggesting you should not be allowed to purchase paint and brushes.

Photography may be fairly safe, but people do die:
Pedestrian struck by vehicle in Noble Square - Chicago Tribune

I can't find a link.  The back page of Macleans Magazine carries an obit.  A few months ago, it said the person stepped onto the highway to take a photo and was instantly killed by a truck coming out of the sun, so he never saw the truck.

And, then there is this, which was in the news for a while.  Canadian bride’s last words before being dragged to her death by water-logged wedding gown during ‘trash the dress’ photo shoot: ‘It’s too heavy’  - NY Daily News


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 11, 2014)

mamboitaliano said:


> ......... you can't possibly tell me you're ok with someone taking work from you.........



So, when you get hungry, you simply tell your personal chef what to make?

When your lawn needs mowing, you always hire a groundskeeper?

Better toss out your vacuum, too.  You're putting maids out of work.

Don't bother digging out the ladder so you can replace that shingle that got blown off your roof yesterday..... you're stealing from the handyman who depends on that kind of work.

When you have a pile of dirty clothes on the floor, you will faithfully take it all to the dry cleaners?

And of course, to take it to the dry cleaners, you'll need to summon your chauffeur.  You know, he's the person that drives your car for you.  The car that is only worked on by _professional_ mechanics.  The same car that is only cleaned by the auto detailer.  And your chauffeur only stops at _full-service_ gas stations..... God forbid putting gas pump jockeys out of work.

And if all this is giving you a headache, don't bother taking an aspirin...... call your chauffeur and get driven to the local clinic.  After all, self-medication is taking away business from the healthcare industry.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 11, 2014)

mamboitaliano said:


> ... *sitting by idly and seeing the responses, I'm partially surprised and partially not.*



*"Sitting by idly and seeing the responses,"* is a behavior many people consider to be a form of trolling. Turning the boat around after having made a successful trolling pass, and then lowering more baited rigs into the water to troll through a concentration of fish is considered the mark of a high-line troller, and one who really does want to return to port with a nice catch.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 11, 2014)

There's nothing that's going to stop people from buying cameras and trying their flair at taking photos whether for fun or as a "professional endeavor".  in many, many .. well everything.


----------



## weepete (Oct 11, 2014)

I like turtles. They don't judge me for the camera I use. Though they are pretty picky about lenses.


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 11, 2014)

407370 said:


> Josh66 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, but saturating *which* market?
> ...


That doesn't really have anything to do with what I was talking about.  I know that happens, and I don't really see a problem with it.

What I was talking about is the idea that gear and skill are interchangeable - something that I do not believe.  The OP seems to believe that they are at least partially interchangeable, and that "skill" is something that can be bought instead of learned.


----------



## chuasam (Oct 12, 2014)

I really want the new Panasonic Lumix LX100. That's the sort of camera I would use on vacation.


----------



## Graham Thomas (Oct 12, 2014)

Well thank you. To my mind, a person who gets very upset about trivia, and regularly occurring trivia at that, needs a good long vacation.

I have taken snaps for donkey's years. Well not actually snaps, but I paint with light.

I have had a lot of different cameras and phones. Now I have one phone which only does phone call. I expect you might call that roughing it.

I have three cameras An XS10, Panasonic FX77, both compacts, and a bottom end DSLR, nikon D300. All these fit in a tiny carry case, with a 35mm lens for the Nikon. I also have a good tripod, and that is it.

A point I am making, is that between them, I can accomplish a great deal, and each have features which are unavailable in the other cameras, within the trio, for example, on the exilim I can fix ISO at 50, on the panasonic, I have24 mm. Lens, and of course zoom on both. With the nikon, maybe I can be Picasso, who knows?

Please don't under-rate tiny components in a camera, which can be superior in some situation. A DSLR is inferior in terms of mirror shake and a big mass shutter. You need a couple of bricks in your bag.

Even at 1.5 pounds for camera and lens, I do like to point and shoot with the lump, so Why would that be?
Well I set it up with the ael/afl button doing exposure, and the half shutter doing focus. On Centre point. So first, I expose for anywhere I want, then focus anywhere I want, then frame anywhere I want. I deal with spread and hole in "p" mode. When I fully press the shutter, the camera prevents me making a fool of myself, by taking full control of ISO.

All this is sit sit da, like morse code, very fast, with 4 repositioning sat least, but you may not know, by casual observation. Otherwise, auto isn't bad, just common, and observable in a pic.

Because of the speed at this can be operated, to my mind, it falls in the ballpark of point and shoot. And it definitely does in terms of photo intention.

I hope you all may take your snaps in peace.
Ps. Sorry for the spelling errors, but you know. 

If anyone want the complete camera settings and lowdown, let me know.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 13, 2014)

No, what other buy with their money doesn't bother me... Unless they are buying politicians. That bothers me.




Josh66 said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > How many drive in the passing lane, just under the speed-limit, totally ignoring the rest of the traffic streaming past them on the right side?
> ...



Usually it's the State Police that enforce that one and they use it as a reason to pull you over for something else... Personally I wish they'd enforce the Hell out of it to get all the slow people out of my way.


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Oct 16, 2014)

mamboitaliano said:


> Does anyone else get bothered by the amount of people who use DSLRs? I work in NYC, so I see tourists all day and I have to say it does annoy me to see 100 people a day using a 5D or high end camera to take a picture of themselves in front of a park bench.



Life is too short to worry about what other people do.

I cannot begin to conjure up a rational reason for allowing something like that to upset me.

I can honestly say I never think about it. 

Ever.


----------



## KenC (Oct 17, 2014)

Someone please kill this thread.  Please?


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 17, 2014)

KenC said:


> Someone please kill this thread.  Please?



Instead, let's talk about bunnies.

And bacon.



Or bunnies with bacon.



.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## vvcarpio (Oct 17, 2014)

mamboitaliano said:


> Does anyone else get bothered by the amount of people who use DSLRs? I work in NYC, so I see tourists all day and I have to say it does annoy me to see 100 people a day using a 5D or high end camera to take a picture of themselves in front of a park bench. I understand from a business point of view this all works in favor to companies like cannon and nikon, etc to have people buying their cameras, but I just want to ask these people "why?" Especially nowadays when cell phone cameras are plenty good for most of those people who are just walking around, not to mention a huge amount of point and shoots that are small and high quality images. What's the obsession with everyone trying to look "pro" with a dslr and a lens hood? Who needs a D4 to take pictures of a soccer game of 6 year olds? I just don't see the logic and I find it to be annoying.
> 
> Just wanted to rant. Anyone else agree?



Hi, mamboitaliano. I work in NYC, too. In Midtown where there are plenty of tourist attractions -- Grand Central, Times Square, NYPL, Rockefeller, to name a few, so I encounter a lot of what you mention.

In my case, however, it's more of curiosity than annoyance. Because I get a feel for what people (the world, really) are using. For example, I remember seeing a mom carrying a Nikon D3100 with children in tow, and somehow the image stuck. I thought she's kind of like a mom balancing not just her attention between her children and her photography passion but her budget as well again between her children and her photography passion.

I often see (often younger people) using pop-up flash to shoot at skyscrapers. Initially I thought it was funny but they are so many it quickly wore off.

Being in the minority as a Sony shooter, I tend to pay a little more attention whenever I see someone carrying a Pentax, Olympus, Sony, or some other make not Nikon or Canon. I try to see if I have anything in common with them. Most likely none. So I don't do it for long. Like I said, it's just a passing curiosity. And as a fellow New Yorker you might agree -- who has time for that? If there's an image that would characterize a New Yorker well, it would probably be that of someone looking down on his or her wristwatch mouthing the word, "f---!".


----------



## KenC (Oct 17, 2014)

480sparky said:


> KenC said:
> 
> 
> > Someone please kill this thread.  Please?
> ...



Or bunny bacon (is that possible?)


----------



## pez (Oct 23, 2014)

vvcarpio said:


> mamboitaliano said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone else get bothered by the amount of people who use DSLRs? I work in NYC, so I see tourists all day and I have to say it does annoy me to see 100 people a day using a 5D or high end camera to take a picture of themselves in front of a park bench. I understand from a business point of view this all works in favor to companies like cannon and nikon, etc to have people buying their cameras, but I just want to ask these people "why?" Especially nowadays when cell phone cameras are plenty good for most of those people who are just walking around, not to mention a huge amount of point and shoots that are small and high quality images. What's the obsession with everyone trying to look "pro" with a dslr and a lens hood? Who needs a D4 to take pictures of a soccer game of 6 year olds? I just don't see the logic and I find it to be annoying.
> ...



Haha- I do the same thing when I see someone shooting with non-Canikon gear (I use Pentax)- I find myself musing over how that person came to a decision to go against the flow...


----------



## manaheim (Oct 23, 2014)

KenC said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > KenC said:
> ...



Hey now...

BTW, this thread is following the typical trend with any thread that has the word "rant" in the title.  It's just a matter of time before it needs to be locked.


----------



## bvjgcigh (Nov 14, 2014)

I don't think they are trying to act like pros or anything. They probably simply think that it will give them better pictures (which is not necessarily true). I'm a random kid, and I use a cheap dslr because I like having the flexibility (with lenses and etc...).


----------

